# beware of the bottle



## carz (Jul 7, 2006)

hello all. thanks for all the replys and help on the last one. i think i have it figured out for the most part. the watering schedule has to be changed. no doubt about it. I went to change the resovour last night and flush my plants. when i went to mix a weak solution i noticed that the nutrient was almost clear in color. it had never been that way before. it was always like a cola colored stuff. so i shook the bottle. it turned that cola color again. no where on the bottle do the directions say "shake well". i work with chemicals everyday and normally if you need to shake it, it says so on the bottle. . lesson learned. my problem was not enough water and that the chemicals in the bottle had seperated and the resovour was full of one nutrient, and seriously lacking on many others. thanks again for all the help.


----------

